
Fitbit launches a $330 Apple Watch competitor - braythwayt
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/fitbit-launches-a-330-apple-watch-competitor/
======
beeper-beeps
Every Fitbit I’ve used was returned under warranty at least once. Having gone
through 3 Versas in 4 months to known issues I’m reticent to put my money down
again.

Particularly when there is no comparison to Apple Watch for user experience,
integration and the ability to actually use the onboard sensors and hardware
in anything but the freemium Fitbit app.

------
llampx
This is the opposite end of my $25 Mi Band, but it is an interesting device
with a smorgasbord of sensors packed into it. I hope it'll have decent battery
life.

